# Stomach Soother



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

i swear by this for nausea. just mix a little honey, water, and ginger and microwave till warm.
it doesn't have to be a lot, just a few ounces works.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 21, 2005)

Ginger is great for the stomach! I chew a bit when its not doing well. Thanks for the post.


----------



## middie (May 21, 2005)

peppermint is good for that too.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 1, 2005)

I know it's been a while since anybody has posted in here but I'm new to the forum so it's the first time I saw it!  Anyway, I have coached many pregnant women (I'm an herbologist/massage therapist) and there are couple things I have each one of them do.  These both work in most cases, but with ginger I do take some precautions...  There are some studies (not proctored very well in my opinion though) that suggest that if a pregnant woman has a low platellate count that they should steer away from ginger.  So, with that said, I suggest the two things for morning sickness/nausia in general.  If you like the taste of ginger, great!  I keep a quart jar of ginger tincture in my cupboard at all times.  I will add about 2 tsp of the tincture to a glass and pour about 12oz of boiling h2o over top to get rid of the alcohol.  Add about 2 tsp honey and 1 Tbsp fresh lemon juice and you're done.  This tastes great and really helps soothe the stomach.  For people who don't like ginger (like my wife...) I have them keep a pot of boiling water on the stove with a couple cinnamon sticks in it.  Pour yourself a 12 oz glass and again add the honey and lemon.  This works very well.  

I will sometimes add a couple drops of lavender oil once the drink has cooled down a bit (steam vaporizes essential oils...) if the person responds well to lavender...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey welcome back Luvs!!! Missed seeing you around.


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2005)

amcardon said:
			
		

> and pour about 12oz of boiling h2o over top to get rid of the alcohol.


By get rid of the alcohol, I assume you mean the alcohol taste?


----------



## Sandyj (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi - all these recipes/remedies sound excellent. I will definately copy them! Thanks. GB, I'm imagining that the alcohol in amacardon's ginger tincture is like a preservative (like in vanilla?). Once again, my Auntie Sylvia comes to mind - she used to make a lot of ginger-beer for her church's bazaars, (no alchohol in it, unless it ferments too long, then I suspect it would pack a wallop). We often used it as a means of settling nausea.  Sandyj


----------



## Dove (Sep 1, 2005)

even ginger ale helps instead of the old time 7 Up.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 1, 2005)

Vernors!!!

http://www.dpsu.com/vernors.html

Watch out for the fizz though! It'll make you sneeze!

John


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2005)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> GB, I'm imagining that the alcohol in amacardon's ginger tincture is like a preservative (like in vanilla?).


Right. I was just wondering what he meant by "getting rid of the alcohol".


----------



## amcardon (Sep 1, 2005)

I was referring to getting rid of the actual alcohol held as the stabilizing and preserving agent for the ginger extract, yes, just like vanilla is stabilized by bourbon.  I do not drink/consume alcohol so this is an important step for me!  I make a lot of my own tinctures/extracts and they are all held in an alcohol solution, usually vodka...  Tinctures/extracts preserved this way will last indefinately and hold most of their beneficial properties at full potency.


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2005)

I am not sure I understand how pouring water over it gets rid of the alcohol. I think I am missing something somewhere (forgive me it has been a long day and my brain is mush   )


----------



## amcardon (Sep 1, 2005)

amcardon said:
			
		

> I will add about 2 tsp of the tincture to a glass and pour about 12oz of boiling h2o over top to get rid of the alcohol.


 
Water has to be boiling to disperse the alcohol.  Alcohol is highly volatile (sp?) and therefore will "evaporate" when boiled.  I guess, theoretically, you could light the stuff on fire to get rid of the alcohol but I've just always found the boiling water a little easier...


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2005)

OK that is what I was wondering if you were getting at. It is actually an old wives tale that alcohol cooks off. Even igniting the alcohol leaves quit a lot behind (a lot more than you would think).

Here is a chart which will give you aprox amounts of alcohol left after cooking for different times and with different methods.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 2, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> OK that is what I was wondering if you were getting at. It is actually an old wives tale that alcohol cooks off. Even igniting the alcohol leaves quit a lot behind (a lot more than you would think).
> 
> Here is a chart which will give you aprox amounts of alcohol left after cooking for different times and with different methods.


 I was always curious about how effective that was...  Since I only use about 2 dropper fulls of the tincture per 12oz h2o I don't think I'll worry about it too much ;-)

Thanks for the reference though!


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 2, 2005)

Fennel is also a wonderful stomach soother. I make a salad with fennel (bulbs) and fresh mint and joke that I should call it the indigestion-prevention salad


----------



## marmalady (Sep 2, 2005)

you're right about the fennel; old-timey remedy for colicky babies is to make some fennel-seed tea.

And 'colas' were originally made as stomach soothers. You can still buy cola syrup from the Vermont Country Store.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Sep 5, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> peppermint is good for that too.



peppermint is good for lower GI upset, but if you have heartburn or reflux mint in general is not a good idea.  

i swear by ginger tea.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 5, 2005)

warm gingerale or warm coke...nevermind MJ, mom has always fed us warm coke with an upset tummy...it works


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 5, 2005)

as a prevention I also drink a glass of water with 1-2 tbsp apple vinegar added an 1 tsp. honey


----------



## Claire (Sep 8, 2005)

Mom made us a tea from ground ginger (in olden days fresh ginger wasn't always an option in most places we lived, and I doubt my mom had ever seen it), honey, and hot water.  Sometimes with a little milk (I didn't like milk, so took mine without).  It was our all-time comfort for colds, and she'd encourage us to get brave and take that last gulp (the dried ginger would settle at the bottom of the cup, and it can be strong!  But it will clear your sinuses, I guarantee).  I still make it occasionally.  

If you've ever had a hot toddy you know: simply pouring boiling water over booze doesn't get rid of the alcohol content, you have to boil the booze itself.  

Hmmm .... never thought of it before, but a tot of rum wouldn't be amiss in Mom's ginger tea.


----------

